
Fintech Revolut's algorithms: frozen accounts and lack of customer service - imartin2k
https://www.zdnet.com/article/revoluts-clumsy-automated-fintech-bank-compliance-results-in-frozen-accounts-and-lack-of-customer-service/
======
benj111
"If you walk through the doors of a bank branch in England or the USA you can
hardly move for customer service"

Really, can't speak for the USA, but that's not my experience on multiple
banks.

